# Friday Pic's



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

My new toy


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Wade fishing with myself, Captain Jim West and his son Steven...cool pic!


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

Panhandle antelope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Juan in a Million, Austin Tx

The "Don Juan"....


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Here are a few photos from a ranch near Uvalde I visited last year. I really like the morning dew on the first whitetail's dark brown antlers and while both of the Oryx are real studs the first one is truly an exceptional animal. I went back last December hunting for him and while I took a very nice bull I could never find that big boy again! The last photo is of a Barasinga, they are native to Pakistan. I hope you enjoy!!! Baker


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Gus taking a quick nap while checking heifers on the mule.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in my Friday mood.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

:slimer:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Great Lunch*


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

My little girls first fishing trip. She had a blast.





























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> View attachment 1258938
> 
> 
> View attachment 1258946


Did you get a double order of beans? Gonna be a long ride home


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Work
Chilling in my garden
My Daughter


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lonestar roundup pics. I'm a lead sled guy. My son is a low rider fan.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*From the ground*

.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*From the Air*

.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> uan in a Million, Austin Tx
> 
> The "Don Juan"...


Some good stuff there lol. Eat there a lot but always keep an eye on my truck 

East 1st street sure has cleaned up in the last 10 years or so. Before that it was just baaaad.

TH


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Attempted pictures with the bluebonnets yesterday and someone was not digging it!!! Lol!! (these are all just pics I took from my cell phone)

All my beautiful girls 

My brother and I when we were little.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Perdenales Falls State Park 4/5/14


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Few weeks back on Houston, and a little territory battle.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

You might be in the oil patch when...


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1 snail hunting 
2 our ridable dog
3 work continues in the backyard. Patio cover in progress..still needs psint, stain, and metal for the roof. Stone paths almost complete. Next phase will be enlarging our garden/planter areas


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

My girlies at the fire museum in Beaumont. Pretty cool place.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Hard work today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I had my guys install a new flagpole here at the office yesterday


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

-My wife's Infiniti in the driveway, and my skiff sheltered in the garage resting, getting ready for Sunday's LLM trip.....lol!!

-My oldest son Daniel fished Wed. @ a local pond and caught some bass, but only one 17" keeper for the frying pan.....


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Disney 2014*

Happyness


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Happyness


Those girls always look happier when they're in camo and are posing with rifles and dead stuff.

Disney, pfft...surprised that they didn't mutiny on you LOL!

TH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*You all miss last weeks ?*

Here is this weeks..

Flounda

Cabernet Sauvignon Braised Short Ribs on top of Mashed Taters sided with baby carrots n turnips and Da Sauce sided a Endive Salad - Mustard Vinaigrette

Polish Greek Grilled Chekeen Salad and Grilled Lemons

Blackened Dry Scallops with Roasted Tomatoes and a Green Onion Vinaigrette and a comprehensible tortelloni andoullie pasta salad

Polish Greek Nicoise Sword Feech, bedded on a sauteed Romaine Hearts.

Asparagus Risotto

Cranberry Asparagus Risotto Stuffed Turkey Breast and Thighs ( Slow cooker )

Congrats to UCONN for taking both NCAA Basketball Tournament. It great that a small state can win against the $$ colleges..:slimer:


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Those girls always look happier when they're in camo and are posing with rifles and dead stuff.
> 
> Disney, pfft...surprised that they didn't mutiny on you LOL!
> 
> TH


Leaving for Goliad this afternoon. Turkeys are in trouble !!!!!!!

Will call you on the way down.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> .


Show us a picture of this bird you're flying.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

My little girl!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I found a Monster hiding in the wood this morning LOL Didn't seem like a Monster to me but the women sure freaked out.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

My setup for the day until I bolt out of here to catch the coverage at home.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Exactly!!!



Tail_Pincher said:


> My setup for the day until I bolt out of here to catch the coverage at home.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Show us a picture of this bird you're flying.


It's one just like this one.

TH


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Show us a picture of this bird you're flying.


Son does the flying. Couple from Afghanistan.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Cool!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Needville Youth Fair today!!!*

Grand Champion Roaster!!! And sixth in class Swine and made the sale !!!

Good Day today!!! Congrats Tater!!!! We love you!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Saw this and liked it....thought I'd share


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Part Timer said:


> My little girls first fishing trip. She had a blast.
> View attachment 1258954
> 
> View attachment 1258962
> ...


 Those pics are too dang cute! They grow up fast, so take the time to treasure those moments.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Spring time in the air. I am ready for some of this....


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Moving right along

Back


Front


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

A few from last weeks camping trip at Martin Dies Jr. State Park.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

An early start








And lots of Bass





















Nothing big just numbers in the 16" to 20" range.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Made a little more progress on the hauler project this week. Fenders are on and no more slinging everything all over the my truck and everyone else within 500 feet. Seats are supposed to be done sometime next week. I talked to the body fabricator earlier this week and they are backed up a bit. That should give me some time to do a few other things it needs anyways, like a tool box. There's a few things I need to carry with me and I don't want them in the cab. Slowly but surely.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*P-Falls & E-Rock*

Missis Wissil and I attended an Open Range RV Rally in Fredericksburg last weekend. Took side trips to P-Falls and E-Rock. The Texas Wildflowers were awesome and the weather was incredible .

Tentcotter, looks like we were there the same day. I was leading a nature hike for our rally. Had 8 in our group.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Few from a friend on safari


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Love my boat


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

South bound and down coming in hot!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> View attachment 1258938
> 
> 
> View attachment 1258946


Good BBQ there :texasflag


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

My new boat, picked her up today after spending a few hours with the fine folks at Gulf Coast breaking her in in Clear Lake. If you saw a Pathfinder 2400 TRS going around Clear Lake this afternoon, that was me!


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Set two of these this week in the Eagle Ford. Caterpillar 3516ULB's will move 7.5MMSCF/day with 1380 hp each.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Son does the flying. Couple from Afghanistan.


Major Kick @zz factor...wow...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

bass fishin!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Friday.....


















































Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

My son made Eagle Scout! Ross and my wife Melanie.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Texas A&I Javs said:


> My son made Eagle Scout! Ross and my wife Melanie.


Congrats! Great accomplishment.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Randy & Beautiful Girl said:


> Set two of these this week in the Eagle Ford. Caterpillar 3516ULB's will move 7.5MMSCF/day with 1380 hp each.


I saw them going down 35 I think on Wednesday, right???

I ensure emission standards on about seventy 3516s and twenty 3606s for my company in the Eagle Ford. They are pretty impressive.


----------



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't wait to go run the LLM & Baffin @ the end of this month. Going to be fun fishing out of this machine.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


> Grand Champion Roaster!!! And sixth in class Swine and made the sale !!!
> 
> Good Day today!!! Congrats Tater!!!! We love you!!


 must be kin to WC Way to go tater!!


----------

